# cuttle bone for shrimp?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I've used it before. My shrimp ignored it and it just floated around my tank until it started to dissolve and create a mess in my tank. If you want to give your shrimp extra calcium, feed them some kale or spinach.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Monster Fish said:


> I've used it before. My shrimp ignored it and it just floated around my tank until it started to dissolve and create a mess in my tank. If you want to give your shrimp extra calcium, feed them some kale or spinach.


Do you blanch it, or just boil it or?


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Egg shells*

On occasion when have hard boiled eggs I give my shrimp some of the shell with the membrane attached. I take it out when that stop munching on it, maybe 2 days. I'm almost positive they get calcium out of it. But spinach works too.
My 2 pennies,
O


----------



## Piscesplunder (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats right i didnt even think of that! Good question do you blanch it ?

Bump: Wow , would have never thought of egg shells, thanks


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Raith said:


> Do you blanch it, or just boil it or?





Piscesplunder said:


> Thats right i didnt even think of that! Good question do you blanch it ?
> 
> Bump: Wow , would have never thought of egg shells, thanks


Blanch for a minute or two then freeze.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Used crushed coral, alters parameters though.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I use oyster shell tablets, cuddle bone, and have used the egg shells before as well along with liquid calcium. The cuddle bone takes a long time to dissolve but I always have a small piece hidden in the tank under some plants. The shrimp prefer the oyster shell tablets and do munch on them. I found the shrimp eat the membrane still attached to the eggs shells but then leave the rest alone and over time it dissolves. Cheap and easy way to supplement the tank with calcium but I would place it in the tank in a spot where it is out of sight.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Hikari Crab quisine.


----------



## Piscesplunder (Jul 23, 2014)

I got some crab cuisine at the lfs and i looked at the hikori shrimp food , it has copper in it!? Boeng that copper is bad for them why add it? It says promotes blood flow on the label


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

the haemoglobin for shrimp is copper based like ours is iron based they do use copper

the copper in that amount on the label is shown to be at the safe levels


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm fairly certain cuttlebone is aragonite, a type of calcium carbonate.

So, depending on how much you have in your tank, it could raise the pH and hardness, but so will oyster shells, crushed coral, marble chips, etc.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

I use Ken's premium Veggie sticks laced with Calcium

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/fish-food-feeders/kens-premium-veggie-sticks-calcium.html

I put a few sticks in the tank 2-3 times a week. Extremely cheap bag that will last you a while.


----------

